# Eric Persing Announcement? - Jam Session w/Pedro Eustache



## jneebz (Nov 16, 2018)

He is posting teasers on Twitter/Instagram....

Hmmmm....


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Nov 16, 2018)

Synthscape? Synth rompler wouldn't be the most exciting thing though. Fingers and toes crossed for RMX2

EDIT - a couple of his teaser pictures are him with Pedro Eustache, a prolific session flautist and HZ collaborator. So I've no idea what this could be! Funky flute omni addon?


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## chimuelo (Nov 16, 2018)

CS-80 sounds fat as usual.
11,000 bucks for a PAT voice led brass-ish patch is more than fair if you gross a low 7 figures a year.
I saved 4,000 by doing it on a Code 8 OD w/ CS-80 Filters minus voice leading PAT.

Great video and rig though.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 16, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> CS-80 sounds fat as usual.


Like OMG fat. Wow.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 16, 2018)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> Synthscape? Synth rompler wouldn't be the most exciting thing though. Fingers and toes crossed for RMX2
> 
> EDIT - a couple of his teaser pictures are him with Pedro Eustache, a prolific session flautist and HZ collaborator. So I've no idea what this could be! Funky flute omni addon?


I cannot imagine there will ever be an RMX 2 at this point, but for anything under, say, $500, I’d buy it without ever listening to a demo.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 16, 2018)

Three years ago I actually asked a Spectrasonics customer service rep about RMX 2 possibility and got this response: 
_
"I cannot say for sure, but we do have a lot of exciting things in store in regards to rhythm."_

Hmm.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 16, 2018)

Three. Years. Ago.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 16, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> Three. Years. Ago.


Yeah but 3 years in Spectrasonics time is like 3 months, right?


----------



## Ben H (Nov 16, 2018)

Pedro Eustache, one of my favourite musicians! <3


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 16, 2018)

Isn't this more of an Eric announcement than a Spectrasonics one? 
Looks like he's just excited that he's done a jam session or perhaps album with Pedro.

I mean, it's 'very special' to him cause its taken them 20+ years to get this project happening. 
Hopefully I'm wrong (I didn't watch the whole video) and we'll see RMX 2 tomorrow but I somehow doubt it.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 16, 2018)

I will give spectrasonics all my money right now if there is just a 10% chance I can get stylus 2.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 16, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Isn't this more of an Eric announcement than a Spectrasonics one?
> Looks like he's just excited that he's done a jam session or perhaps album with Pedro.


Yes. That's why I updated the thread title with the "Jam Session" part....didn't want people to get their hopes up


----------



## jneebz (Nov 16, 2018)

Ben H said:


> Pedro Eustache, one of my favourite musicians! <3


Pretty cool to see music flow through him like that.


----------

